# Alternative Telekom Speedport W724V Typ C



## €eld (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

da ich nun schon wiederholt immer wieder WLAN-Verbindungsstörungen habe (Netspeed-Monitor zeigt mittendrin für mehrere Sekunden "0 kbit/s" an, obwohl gerade ein Download oder ähnliches läuft). Die Folge: Internetseiten hören auf zu Laden oder der Download bricht ab.

Da ich die Vermutung habe, dass es am Telekom Router liegt, wollte ich fragen, ob und auf welches Gerät man da umsteigen kann bzw. wie einfach sich das Gerät tauschen lässt (z.B. durch sowas: 404 - Dokument nicht gefunden

Grüße


----------



## FTTH (13. Juli 2016)

Anfang August kommen die neuen FRITZ!Boxen 7560 und 7580. Warte auf diese Modelle. Die Einrichtung ist sehr einfach. Du musst nur die Zugangsdaten eingeben, die du von der Telekom bekommen hast. Das geht in maximal 10 Minuten.


----------



## €eld (15. Juli 2016)

Okay, danke!

Ist wirklich seltsam, mit Ethernet-Kabel hab ich wirklich eine problemlose Internetverbindung, mit WiFi dagegen ist es das Grauen. Irgendwas muss mit dem Wifi des Speedports nicht stimmen...


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juli 2016)

Was brauchst du denn?   Ich vermute mal, du bist auf VDSL angewiesen?  Da ist der Markt klein ...   

Es gäbe noch den Speedport Neo, der sich auf Funk spezialisiert hat und möglichst simpel sein soll.
Demnächst wird vermutlich auch noch ein neues Modell erscheinen ...  falls du etwas Zeit hast. 

Ansonsten gibt es für VDSL nur ein paar Modelle von Fritzbox.   Die sind auch nicht schlecht.


Edit: Ich habe selbst einen W724V im Einsatz, läuft gut. Allerdings habe ich auch eine recht kleine Wohnung, und nur mein Handy nutzt Wifi ...  insofern belaste ich das Modul auch sehr wenig.


----------



## devil_mo (15. Juli 2016)

ich hab auch einen, der läuft nach anfänglichen Problemen jetzt auch. Nur WLAN kann man nicht gebrauchen, da läuft hier aber sowieso ein extra Accespoint...


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juli 2016)

devil_mo schrieb:


> da läuft hier aber sowieso ein extra Accespoint...



Das wäre für den TE vielleicht auch eine einfachere Lösung.


----------



## FTTH (15. Juli 2016)

> Demnächst wird vermutlich auch noch ein neues Modell erscheinen ... falls du etwas Zeit hast.


Das ist der Speedport Smart. 


> Ansonsten gibt es für VDSL nur ein paar Modelle von Fritzbox.


Es gibt außer den Speedports nicht nur Modelle von AVM, TP-Link zum Beispiel bietet einige relativ populäre Geräte an. Die FRITZ!Boxen sind aber gut, weil sie mehr DSL-Informationen anzeigen, als alle anderen, mir bekannten, Modem-Router.
Ich empfehle wirklich eine der beiden neuen FRITZ!Boxen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. Juli 2016)

FTTH schrieb:


> Das ist der Speedport Smart.



für den es keine offizielle Bestätigung oder Releasedatum gibt.


----------



## FTTH (17. Juli 2016)

Ja, und? Die Telekom-Mitarbeiter phantasieren bestimmt nur! Es wurde sogar schon ein Speedport Smart bei eBay verkauft.
Speedport Smart - onlinekosten.de Forum


----------

